# Holy Moly - The upgraded Tivo Community forum is awesome



## bobbythegeek (Dec 23, 2004)

I haven't been around for a few years. I was shocked and greatly impressed by the design and operation of the upgraded Tivo Community Forum web site.

One of the best web sites or system UIs I've seen in my 50+ years of software design and development.

Hats of to the designers!


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I guess this is why some people like TE3 and some like TE4.

I absolutely hate this new forum design.

Everything blends together. Pinned posts, ads, multiple posts. It’s so messy and ugly to me.


----------



## Chester_Lampwick (Jul 19, 2004)

I guess I'm old enough to be stuck in my ways, but this change seems cosmetic and not of any practical value. I guess I should review the new features one of these days.


----------



## danm628 (May 14, 2002)

Chester_Lampwick said:


> I guess I'm old enough to be stuck in my ways, but this change seems cosmetic and not of any practical value. I guess I should review the new features one of these days.


The important change is a new owner with a stable and current code base.

The alternative was no TCF.

I’ll take this option. I can adapt to the cosmetic changes. There is a thread in Happy Hour on how to get the old look back if you are interested.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Exactly! The practical value is that we are still here. Anything else is peanuts, compared to that fact.


----------

